# Xerox Transfer Paper on a Xerox laser printer



## ianpaull (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi All, newbie here (to the forum and to t-shirts!) I've got a xerox laser printer and I've bought a swing-away heat-press. I've got my hands on a few sheets of xerox transfer paper and following the recommended instructions (180 degrees for 10 seconds and hot peel) I am simply not getting very good results at all. This is on a 100% cotton tee. It comes off quite patchy. Am I not applying enough pressure, temperature or time? I'm just putting the transfer on top of the pre-pressed cotton shirt (just the one in the bed at a time) with a teflon sheet on top. Its a swing away type and I doubt if I could put more pressure on it when it closes (its quite hard to close it down fully) What am I doing wrong? Its a very simple bit of bold black text I'm trying (thought id start simple) PS I've tested the temperature across the press-plate with a laser thermometer and its pretty consistent all over...


----------

